# Monster Scenes section of my site.



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I posted about this in the "Big News" thread, but though I would give it a thread of it's own so as not to clutter that one up.

For those that missed it.
I started a section on my site for the Monster Scenes.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/ms.htm

I just got a little more work done on it.
Added a few more pics to the main page.
Added a page for the Victim, and the instruction sheets.
Still rough, but enough to give you an idea what I am going for here.

I broke this out in it's own thread so those who aren't familiar with the line, or don't remember it to well, can get an idea about these kits.
Eventually I will have built-up pictures, as well as parts pictures for all the kits.
Also, after I get a little farther on this, I will be aking for some help from some of the other members. I will be needing more pictures, imporved pictures, and additional information.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent site ...I'll be checking back regularly !!:thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Good job, 'Tay'.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Have you noticed all the resin monster scenes being unloaded at ebay since the announcement from Moebius.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yes I have.
Glad I never spent any money on resin versions myself.
Thought about it, but never pulled the tirgger, as being styrene was part of the alure of the line.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that Moebius should have included in their kit releases,Gruesome Goodies and the Pain Parlor.I certanly hope that those two will be the first amongs the next kits of that series that they will release.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> I think that Moebius should have included in their kit releases,Gruesome Goodies and the Pain Parlor.I certanly hope that those two will be the first amongs the next kits of that series that they will release.


Those kits are definitely within our sights though we need to assure the six announced will be successful. We elected to omit these from the initial announcement since they are the two most common kits found on the secondary market. Even so, intentions are to complete the lineup, again based upon the sell-through of the first wave. Hope this helps and thanks for all the great questions and overwhelming support. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool stuff! :thumbsup:

I seem to remember some of those but don't think I ever had them. I know I used to drool over the ad for the lab with the skeleton.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> Have you noticed all the resin monster scenes being unloaded at ebay since the announcement from Moebius.


I guess mean Gene caught wind that Moebuis is reissuing the Monster scenes so he is cashing in now on them while he still can(LOL)!By the way thats his ebay name thats selling them.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Good to know.
Thanks.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Some more updates.
Thanks to help from the Aurora list, I now have pics of the Dracula box and built kit.
Think I have nailed down the format I want to work with for each kit page.
Check out the Victim page and give me some feedback.
Likes, dislikes, general comments, anything missing (besides more pics of the box art and such).
Whatever. This is for other people to use, so some honest feedback will be helpful.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> Some more updates.
> Thanks to help from the Aurora list, I now have pics of the Dracula box and built kit.
> Think I have nailed down the format I want to work with for each kit page.
> Check out the Victim page and give me some feedback.
> ...


Trev the monsters of the movies Hyde is the same one from the monster scenes.I think the only difference between the two is the monsters of the movies didnt come with the second head not really sure until mine comes in the mail this week.But definitly like what your doing for this series on your website:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad to see that Frank is going back to "The Victim" and not calling her "Dr. Deadly's Daughter"...


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> Glad to see that Frank is going back to "The Victim" and not calling her "Dr. Deadly's Daughter"...


The coin came up "heads"...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> The coin came up "heads"...


As in...'Off with her' ? (well she's a victim...right?)...
and Tay666 I love the layout for the victim :thumbsup: You're doing a fantastic job.!
Mcdee


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

The Monster Scenes Hyde came with 3 heads and an amber champagne glass on a small stone base. The figure's plastic was the same colour as the original fuscia Godzilla.

The Monster Scenes Dracula's second set of legs - yes the kit came with 2 sets - were also made to fit the Hyde kit. These legs came to be known in some circles as "the crapping legs" for reasons that are known to any who have seen them.

Just in case anyone was wondering.

Parts Pit Mike


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> These legs came to be known in some circles as "the crapping legs" for reasons that are known to any who have seen them.
> 
> Parts Pit Mike


LOL! Thanks Pit Mike - I have to admit that I missed this distinguishing terminology over the years. 

And, because it was handy, here's a photo of my Jekyll/Hyde per Mike's description.

I'm beginning to feel there would be eager acceptance if this and the Monster Scenes Dracula kit were also to be made available in plastic. Am I wrong?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Nope!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Just to be clear, it would be considered pleasing if we'd confirm the addition of these two kits to the planned lineup? 










:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, PLEASE???????


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

I'd love to see all of the original (and originally planned) Monster Scenes kits made available, and I would definitely support new kits in the line if the quality is there. I was enormously tempted by some of the stuff on Parts Pit Mike's own site, but held off because I didn't have any original kits to go with them. Now I'm likely to buy Dr. Deadly's Den soon, and would certainly be interested if the first couple of new kits were brought back into production -- or maybe even done in styrene? HMM?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

DENCOMM said:


> Just to be clear, it would be considered pleasing if we'd confirm the addition of these two kits to the planned lineup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure... AFTER the Pain Parlor & Gruesome Goodies sets, of course....


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

DENCOMM said:


> Just to be clear, it would be considered pleasing if we'd confirm the addition of these two kits to the planned lineup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell ya bring those kits back out!!!!!!!!!I definitlt buy a whole slew of just the hyde and Dracula!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

DinoMike said:


> Sure... AFTER the Pain Parlor & Gruesome Goodies sets, of course....


Stay tuned...


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The MOTM Hyde kit only comes with one head. The mid-transformation head is packaged with the Dr. Jekyll kit. Didn't the MS Dracula aslo include a second set of arms? And to answer your question Dencomm: *YES!! *


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

According to my reference material, the Dracula came with 2 sets of arms and 2 sets of legs.

Just did a major update.
All the first wave (aka US kits) now have a page.

Hope to get the Canadian only kits done tomorrow, as well as hopefully the unreleased kits.

Trying to get as much done as possible this weekend, as I start 10 hour shifts next week and will have a lot less computer time.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok here's my take on the' how many models should Moebius put out at one time'...If I were going grocery shopping and I stopped by a hobby store and they had absolutely every MS and Chamber of Horrors kit known to mankind available for sale.....I'd be having KD and water for supper that month.
Mcdee


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Ok here's my take on the' how many models should Moebius put out at one time'...If I were going grocery shopping and I stopped by a hobby store and they had absolutely every MS and Chamber of Horrors kit known to mankind available for sale.....I'd be having KD and water for supper that month.
> Mcdee


Ah, but what about your very hungry friends? What might they do if they haven't the admirable devotion you display? And what might their moms/wives/girlfriends/SigOthers say or do that would influence their actions?


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Ok here's my take on the' how many models should Moebius put out at one time'...If I were going grocery shopping and I stopped by a hobby store and they had absolutely every MS and Chamber of Horrors kit known to mankind available for sale.....I'd be having KD and water for supper that month.
> Mcdee


(LOL)You an me both Mcdee!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Ah, but what about your very hungry friends? What might they do if they haven't the admirable devotion you display? And what might their moms/wives/girlfriends/SigOthers say or do that would influence their actions?


Hmmm...and I was on a roll there too...and you had to play that Sig/other card...well you're all invited to my place for supper...that's a start....and if you're a good salesman you could always mention that the kits are relatively cheap compared with the prices on Evil Bay for originals :thumbsup:...and for Gods sakes don't forget her/his birthday...anniversary... and what the heck surprise them with a kit of their own showing that person that you care for them more than (dare I say it) models themselves!!! ....Ok, getting kinda deep in here...but after 35 years of waiting I've got no scruples left...sorry
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> but after 35 years of waiting I've got no scruples left...


Sometimes I feel pretty much the same way...and then at other times I think that if I were the one responsible for getting these kits out there, I'd want to be sure the line was going to survive. So really, six at a time, and probably released right in time for Halloween (I'm guessing), sounds like the way to go.

But it might also be nice for those of us who would buy them at any time of year if there were some special limited releases in the line, maybe numbered and available exclusively by mail order...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Well, after a long stretch with little going on, I finally have another update to post.
Finally got the add-on section started.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/addon.htm
This is for some of the garage kit add-on kits that have been done in the past, and are currently being done.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

More updates to the add-on section today,
Some more pics and such.

For those that may have missed it, there is a push right now to get the Bride of Dracula and the Invisible Man re-released from Molemento Pete.
Just have to show there is enough interest. Make sure you check those pages out to get the details.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

----------------------------------MONSTER SCENES---------------------------------I WANT IT ALL, I WANT IT ALL, I WANT IT ALL AND I WANT IT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just love that commercial


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

oooops


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

DENCOMM said:


> Just to be clear, it would be considered pleasing if we'd confirm the addition of these two kits to the planned lineup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tay I love your site. It's a wonderful reference site for these kits, some of which I'd never seen before. Great work !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Dencomm, I'm always axcited about new and /or rereleased kits. It gives me the oppotunity to redeem the sin of say to myself "I'll get this later" and then never seeing it again. If I had a penny for every time I did that through the years, to regret it later, whewwww, I'd be rich!!!

L8R :wave:

Dave


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Cool stuff Tay666! I can't wait to see what the unknown future holds for ALL of these kits......through Moebius AND the garage.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Because I'm a sucker for dioramas, I recently placed an order for Dr. Deadly's Den, but I'm not sure I'm in a real hurry to fork over 55 bucks for Bride of Dracula or The Invisible Man. Think I'd rather see Molemento Pete make some kind of deal with Moebius and Dencomm to have these kits issued in styrene -- then they really will be "official" additions to the line.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Scheisseler said:


> Because I'm a sucker for dioramas, I recently placed an order for Dr. Deadly's Den, but I'm not sure I'm in a real hurry to fork over 55 bucks for Bride of Dracula or The Invisible Man. Think I'd rather see Molemento Pete make some kind of deal with Moebius and Dencomm to have these kits issued in styrene -- then they really will be "official" additions to the line.


Hope you are a patient man.
I figure the kits they have announce won't all be released before the end of the year. (they did say they were going to space out the release of each kit to give each one a chance to sell on it's own)
Then if that goes well, we will hopefully see the other official kits re-released.
Which will probably put us in the summer of '09.
Then if they are still wanting to release stuff for the line and sales are still good.
Then hopefully we will see the Dungeon and Animal Pit finially get a styrene release.
Which should put us around late '09 early '10.
Then if demand is still strong they may consider some new releases to the line.
But whatever direction that takes will be up to Moebius. So who knows if they would want to do something that has been done by a GK company, or go with something completely different.

Me, I don't have that kind of patients.
And I don't think $55 is that bad for a resin kit. Especially since the styrene reissues will probably be somewhere around $20 each.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

TAY666 said:


> Hope you are a patient man.


Well, I've waited 30 years so far...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

touché


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Your additions are looking good Trever. :dude: Thanks for all of the info. 

RK


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

TAY666 said:


> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/addon.htm


Is it me or does Frankenstein look a little small or out of place in that line up of kits???:drunk:


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

The MS Frankenstein _is_ looking kind of trim and slim when compared to the hulking Dr. Deadly, now that you mention it.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Is it me or does Frankenstein look a little small or out of place in that line up of kits???:drunk:


It's YOU!

IMHO Frankenstein is way out of scale...as compared to the Victim and Dr. Deadly! I always thought of him being much taller and broader...like a monster should be!

MMM


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Some minor updates today.
Mainly some built-up pics of the pendulum.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Simply love it...love the site...can't wait 'till these all become a reality :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Just updated a bunch of the pages with new pictures.
And made pages for the Animal Pit and Dungeon with pictures from some recent ebay auctions.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/ms.htm


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Cool stuff. As someone who has never been an Irwin Allen fan, I am patiently waiting for these kits to get their turn in the spotlight.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Scheisseler said:


> Cool stuff. As someone who has never been an Irwin Allen fan, I am patiently waiting for these kits to get their turn in the spotlight.


I hear ya.
But I also don't begrudge those fans their moments of glory and exhilaration.
I've got plenty of kits to build right now, so I can be patient when it comes to the wait for kits that I want.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

No begrudging here. I know people have been waiting forever for the perfect Seaview kit, and it sounds like Moebius has delivered it. In fact, someday I'll probably kick myself for not taking part in the fun. But I want some MONSTERS! :woohoo:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

I Loved the Monster Scenes!

I'm a big Sci-FI fan but I always thought these kits were just great fun, I can't wait for them to come out again. I had the originals but they are long gone.

I feel like Moebius is really working hard to the fun back in the hobby, my hats off to them!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Just finished a large update to this part of my site.
Added a gallery page.
Added a page with details on the reissues.
More stuff on the add-ons page.
Another instruction sheet.
And more pics on a few of the pages.

Check it out when you get a chance.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/ms.htm


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool updates Tay666...this thread should be a sticky so it's readily available :thumbsup: Do you think the kits that were never developed , now have a chance of being produced? I certainly hope so 
Mcdee


----------

